
Still surprised by Trump? Then you're not reading Scott Adams - zabramow
http://abovethelaw.com/2016/03/still-surprised-by-trump-then-youre-not-reading-scott-adams/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
"Not reading Scott Adams" is generally the path of wisdom.

~~~
zabramow
Why's that?

~~~
undersuit
Scott Adams has a number of opinions that some parts of the internet find
unreasonable. I have read a number of his blogs and he makes good and bad
points, just like everyone else.

Here's one of his "controversial" posts:
[http://blog.dilbert.com/post/133406477506/global-gender-
war](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/133406477506/global-gender-war)

~~~
zabramow
What made that controversial?

~~~
undersuit
Some reactions of that specific post:

Dilbert creator claims there's a "global gender war" and he'd become a suicide
bomber if he couldn't get laid

Scott Adams: We live in a matriarchy because men have to get permission for
sex

Dilbert author goes on crazy rant about Middle Easterns and women.

 _Scott Adams is also the dude who is only prevented from going on a murder
spree by a regular hugging schedule. (This one is a direct quote from a HN
user.)_

Scott Adams: without access to sex, men can become killers

~~~
zabramow
Those observations are inconvenient, I'm not sure they're controversial.

